# United Codeshare



## DingDong (Jan 14, 2013)

The Amtrak Code share with United seems like a good idea but one that neither Amtrak nor United wants it to be too successful.

1. The service is hardly marketed, if at all.

2. There is very sparse information about how the service works on both Amtrak and United's websites. This codeshare is a pretty unusual service in the US, so you would think there would be information on the websites about such things as "what happens if my flight/train is delayed and I miss my connection?" or "Can I catch an earlier train if I arrive at EWR earlier?" and a host of similar questions.

3. There are relatively few trains that stop at EWR every day. There are only 6 daily NHV-EWR connections, compared to 18 NHV-NWK connections.

I realize that stops at EWR require switching to the local track and might have increased dwell times if there are many passengers, but even 65 & 66 don't stop at EWR--and those trains are not in a rush and actually would provide a useful connection, at least for people whose flight was delayed arriving to Newark so missed their earlier connection or who have early morning departures.

(Admittedly, part of the reason there are no early morning or late night connections to Stamford or New Haven is that those trains originate/terminate in Boston or Springfield and need to serve those cities at a convenient time. The connections to Philadelphia are a bit better, in part due to the Keystone service.)

Is the idea that Amtrak doesn't make that much money on these relatively short distance trips, so doesn't really want to fill up its seats with these lower-value passengers? If that's so, you wonder why they continue the service at all. Or is there some other problem?


----------



## jis (Jan 14, 2013)

Here is the little that I know....

Amtrak simply serves as a United Express-like feeder for United Mainline flights out of/to EWR. So in essence everything works exactly as if it was a United Express flight as far as missed connection/ re-booking etc. goes.

Codeshare can be booked only through United, not through Amtrak.

The codeshare arrangement is basically one way, i.e. certain Amtrak trains have UA flight numbers. There are no UA flights that have 2V (Amtrak) numbers.

In case of delays United re books to an appropriate later Amtrak service just like it would for any connecting flight. Only those trains designated as codeshare are eligible for such rebooking.

I get the impression that the EWR - Philly connection just got a boost because United has just removed all EWR - PHL flights in their new timetable, routing all EWR - PHL traffic to Amtrak.

Oh and codeshare passengers get an Amtrak PNR for the Amtrak segment, and they have to pick up an Amtrak E-ticket from the QuickTrak machine or on their smartphone before boarding Amtrak trains.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 15, 2013)

jis said:


> Here is the little that I know....
> 
> Amtrak simply serves as a United Express-like feeder for United Mainline flights out of/to EWR. So in essence everything works exactly as if it was a United Express flight as far as missed connection/ re-booking etc. goes.
> 
> ...


jis - Thanks for the clarity on this. I doubt I'll ever take advantage of this, as it is impracticle for me, and the AGR points are not worth going from WAS to EWR and return, but it is good to have a better understanding... just in case.

What do you, or anyone else for that matter, know about the reroute to Amtrak of United pax EWR - PHL? Should we be reading anything into this? Is the relationship between United and Amtrak strengthening? That would be a good thing for all involved, IMHO.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 15, 2013)

Interesting that UA is dropping feeder flights between PHL and EWR. My guess is that will direct more UA PHL O&D pax to connect through IAD, ORD, and IAH than it will push to the train. Entering "PHL" on united.bomb still brings up only the airport. "ZFV" is 30th Street Station. Entering "Philad..." gives you the choice of either.

The UA/2V setup is kind of like codeshare light. There is no baggage handling on the train, the Amtrak QuikTrak only prints the train boarding pass, the UA system only prints the air boarding passes. It's a nice idea that went about halfway.


----------



## DingDong (Jan 15, 2013)

Interesting answers, but I wonder if anyone shares my sense that Amtrak (and perhaps also United) don't do a ton to promote or develop the program. While it's really convenient for me, there's not a lot in it for Amtrak to start carrying plane-loads of people on short trips around the NEC.

On a different note, a great thing about the UA/2V arrangement is that the tickets often cost LESS with the Amtrak segment included than the airfare alone from EWR to wherever you are headed might cost.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 15, 2013)

DingDong said:


> ... there's not a lot in it for Amtrak to start carrying plane-loads of people on short trips around the NEC.


Carrying... ...loads of people on (relatively) short trips on the NEC is what has made it the most profitable part of the entire Amtrak system.


----------



## codeshare flyer (Feb 4, 2013)

jis said:


> Oh and codeshare passengers get an Amtrak PNR for the Amtrak segment, and they have to pick up an Amtrak E-ticket from the QuickTrak machine or on their smartphone before boarding Amtrak trains.


How does one obtain the Amtrak PNR for the codeshare segment. It does not seem to appear on United.com the way air code share partner PNR's are cross referenced. Do I need to call United to get this?


----------



## DingDong (Aug 5, 2013)

A new government report on intermodal air-rail travel has interesting information on the United Code share, including that 90% of passengers are going to Philly and also that only 20,000 use the code share a year. http://gao.gov/assets/660/656553.pdf


----------



## Bus Nut (Aug 5, 2013)

Why is there no codesharing for BWI flights? That's right on the NEC and it's an easy hop to DC.


----------



## cirdan (Aug 6, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> Interesting that UA is dropping feeder flights between PHL and EWR. My guess is that will direct more UA PHL O&D pax to connect through IAD, ORD, and IAH than it will push to the train. Entering "PHL" on united.bomb still brings up only the airport. "ZFV" is 30th Street Station. Entering "Philad..." gives you the choice of either.
> The UA/2V setup is kind of like codeshare light. There is no baggage handling on the train, the Amtrak QuikTrak only prints the train boarding pass, the UA system only prints the air boarding passes. It's a nice idea that went about halfway.


Intersting point.

I wonder how difficult it would be to offer through baggage between Amtrak and airlines, especially in terms of additional security arrangements that might be required on the Amtrak side, and whether that would be feasible or even desirable.

Also, how difficult would it be to print out boarding passes on a QuickTrak machine. To do that, the Amtrak booking system would have to interface with the UA system and that might mean opening a new gateway for cyber security risks. This can be resolved of course, but maybe Amtrak thinks it isn't worth it? With both airlines and Amtrak ultimately moving towards print at home (or smartphone based) tickets, the problem may well ultimately resolve itself.


----------



## jis (Aug 6, 2013)

To do baggage transfer from Amtrak to airlines Amtrak will first have to provide baggage service on Regionals and Keystones, the only things that stop at EWR.


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 7, 2013)

Bus Nut said:


> Why is there no codesharing for BWI flights? That's right on the NEC and it's an easy hop to DC.


Because BWI is not a United hub, like EWR is. United does have a DC hub, at Dulles, and a bunch of flights to National Airport as well.

The Amtrak codeshare is designed to offer connections through EWR to cities in the Northeast that would be a waste of resources for United to fly as a connecting flight. A BWI-WAS codeshare would not really offer the same benefit.


----------



## Jay (Aug 13, 2013)

DingDong said:


> Interesting answers, but I wonder if anyone shares my sense that Amtrak (and perhaps also United) don't do a ton to promote or develop the program. While it's really convenient for me, there's not a lot in it for Amtrak to start carrying plane-loads of people on short trips around the NEC.
> On a different note, a great thing about the UA/2V arrangement is that the tickets often cost LESS with the Amtrak segment included than the airfare alone from EWR to wherever you are headed might cost.


re: Pricing... I priced a flight from EWR to SFO yesterday, and the round-trip price was approximately $150 cheaper when I included Amtrak codeshare from New Haven (where I live) to EWR!


----------



## Larry (Aug 29, 2014)

If I have a flight booked that leaves from Newark that includes the Amtrak segment from Philadelphia, if I can't make that train from Philadelphia, can I just go straight to Newark and get the flight from there?


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 29, 2014)

Larry said:


> If I have a flight booked that leaves from Newark that includes the Amtrak segment from Philadelphia, if I can't make that train from Philadelphia, can I just go straight to Newark and get the flight from there?


I would be very hesitant to do that. Back in the days prior to Amtrak e-ticketing, UA (or CO) had little way of knowing whether you rode the train segment, particularly if the boarding pass had been printed. Now they can tell.

Like any air itinerary, if you no-show the first segment, the rest of your itinerary is canceled. There are reports at Flyertalk of passengers being able to sweet-talk United into reinstating the canceled segments after showing at EWR and finding the reservation gone. Given that it is United, I would not count on that. My best advice: catch the train at Philly.


----------



## SubwayNut (Aug 29, 2014)

Read this thread on FlyerTalk for all the details, Living in New York City, I've nearly booked one-way tickets home to ZFV. I haven't quite pulled the trigger, EWR isn't all that convienient for me. I would never book one going the other way without intending to start my trip in Philly.


----------



## chakk (Aug 30, 2014)

I wish that United and Amtrak would bring back their air-rail vacation marketing. Travel Amtak one direction, fly United the other direction. I used it many times, including a same-day business trip MSP - Glenview, IL.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## pfbloom (Mar 23, 2015)

Can't seem to find this anywhere -- on the inbound trip, if you arrive at EWR early, is it possible to change to an earlier Amttrak train than you are scheduled?

I'm currently sitting here at 3:15pm with a reservation on the 6:00pm EWR-HVN train. There is a 5:00 NE corridor train as well - could I "standby" for that?

Best I've been able to find out is that the conductor *might* allow it, but maybe not.... Or could one change your UA/Amtrak segment by calling Amtrak? Probably not, I'm thinking, as the ticket is issued by UA....


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 23, 2015)

If you know or can find out your Amtrak PNR (reservation code), you could call Amtrak as see if they can rebook you on the earlier train. The Amtrak PNR would not be the same as your UA PNR, but it might show on the ticket for your Amtrak segment. Alternatively, you could try calling Amtrak (800-USA-RAIL) and see if they can pull up your reservation by name and make the change. Option three is to go to the rail station and, when the 5:00pm comes in, ask one of the conductors if they will let you travel on that train. Since you are on a UA codeshare, there is no change of fare implications. UA pays Amtrak a flat rate for codeshares.


----------



## pfbloom (Mar 23, 2015)

Okay - just figured this out.... called Amtrak and was told that I could change my ticket at a counter Amtrak mans at the Airtrain station by the rail line... The counter is manned until 7:00pm in the evening.

Went over there by Airtrain, talked to the nice agent, and am booked on the earlier train!

They just needed my PNR to complete -- easey-peasey! Presume it would need to be a codeshare eligible train, but this worked out fine for me.


----------

